# The Betta Community (10g, planted) -PIC HEAVY-



## Phoxly (Jun 14, 2010)

Well after much delay after my first two died, I have gotten another betta, and some tankmates. 

1 DT Betta
4 Black Phantom Tetra
3 Jujii Corydora
10,000,000 snails. ._____. 

Filter, no heater, stocking level is about 90%, and it has sand substrate.

Plants:

2 Anubias
2 Java Fern
2 Cryptocoryne Parva
1 Bogwood Chunk
1 Mossball 
1 Coconut chunk covered in moss (PETCO!)

Tank is 100% cycled. Nitrates at about 10ppm, 0, 0.

The betta does need a name, so I need suggestions  

So here is the aquarium:


----------



## Jayy (Dec 23, 2009)

Very tank!!! I think you might have the black phantom tetras beacause they might fin nip the betta.


----------



## Little Marlin (Jul 4, 2010)

i like the name simpson for him.those are cute cories. nice tank setup!!


----------



## Little Marlin (Jul 4, 2010)

what is that at the top of the ninth picture


----------



## sjones (Apr 28, 2010)

lol at the Snails! nomnomnom photo!!! Great fish!!


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

LOL at 100,000,00 Pond snails. My girls have nom nommed all my pond snails..

Beautiful tank!!!!!!


----------



## Sarada (May 11, 2010)

Neat Cory!


----------



## Phoxly (Jun 14, 2010)

Little Marlin said:


> what is that at the top of the ninth picture


Those are frozen shrimp bites but when they get in the water they double in size. So far none of my fish eat them, the betta nips at them if I break it in two. 

The tetras are pretty mellow compared to other tetras, my betta chases them if they are in his way, and they pretty much stay out of his way.


----------



## Oakly (Aug 4, 2010)

How about Aka for a name? It means red in Japanese. 
Lovely tank and fish! Love the snail noming!


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

I am SO jealous of that tank!! Me Want! LOL
:nicefish:I double the name Simpson!


----------



## Phoxly (Jun 14, 2010)

I might let my little sister name him, cause I told her she could name one of the fish, but you can't tell any apart 

I wanna get a good pic of the betta when he is in the light, he has light purple to blue streaks in his tail, very unique, he's a pretty happy betta always sleeping in the ferns and crypts or laying on his side under the bogwood. (It really scares me when he goes under that lol).


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

BTW, I saw in your signature that you said Dragon scales? He isn't a dragon but he is a Red Copper. Beautiful boy!


----------



## Phoxly (Jun 14, 2010)

doggyhog said:


> BTW, I saw in your signature that you said Dragon scales? He isn't a dragon but he is a Red Copper. Beautiful boy!


Oh no, that was my old Vegeta  he died a while back. I haven't added this one to my signature yet. Vegeta had a sterling look to his scales and was the same coloration of this one but was more silvery.


----------



## Phoxly (Jun 14, 2010)

Another pic I took of him and his favorite plant. >__< he likes the cryptocoryne on the left side, he does circles around the base of it and straddles it like he is a snake. So weird.


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Ohhhh ooops. I totally missed the RIP part at the top. *Brain fart*  

That's so cute what he does with the plant!! AAwwww


----------



## Fermin (Apr 18, 2010)

Lovely betta and cool tank - is that a mossball?


----------



## Phoxly (Jun 14, 2010)

@Doggyhog yeah I love it lol he ignores the anubias usually, he's all about the baby crypts. They sorta hook over him so its like his own little cave.

Our petco has been getting some REALLY neat decorations with live plants. I have a coconut with holes in it that has live java moss on it, got it for $8, the moss ball is tied to a weight with fishing line and hangs there mid tank. Pretty neat


----------

